# How many discus can I have?



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

In about 1 month or so or maybe when I clear up my water I want to keep some discus? How many could I have in a 180g? Keep in mind there will be another 4 fish besides the discus, it would be nice to have around 4.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

What are the other 4 fish? If you follow the 10 gallon per discs rule you could have 18. Lots of room in a 180g.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

This is only my own opinion, so please take it for what it's worth - your mileage may vary 
I don't think 4 discus would be very happy in a 180 gallon tank. Too few fish + too much space. I find with mine they act much more secure in tighter groups. I think I have finally found the perfect number in my 90 gallon. Right now I have 14, plus 25 bleeding heart tetras. Apart from my stunted ica heckel, the rest of my wild discus are all 5+ inches each.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn, 14? I have 8 in my 90. 14 would be cool


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Agree with N/A.
I have 10 - 4" juvies in my 75 gal. tank, and judging by how happy & healthy they always seem to be, I feel that's a real good number for me. A nice, tight-knit group.
If your 4 other fish are NOT each 6" long (what are they anyway ? and size ?), go for at least 16-18 discus.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

The more the better. I just thought discus like more room. I was planning to get some albino golden discus, they would all be 6" in size. I don't know if anyone has ever heard of those discus before but from pics of the web they look nice. The other tank mates would be an arowana, niger catfish, and 1 indo datnoid.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

An Arowana and a Dat? Are you sure they won't kill the Discus? o_0


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I've seen arowana's before with discus. The dat is pretty chill.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I've seen a juvenile black Aro with a full grown Discus, But I've heard some Aros can get pretty vicious. Best of luck with your tank! =)


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

The black aro should be fine but I'm not sure if the dat would work(and this coming from someone who likes to keep a lot of other fish with his discus)


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

It an asian arowana not a black arrow.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I have kept a 32 in silver aro and a 15 in indo dat with discus in a 200 gallon tank then i moved them in to a 471 gallon tank for 3 years and didn't have a problem.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Discus Dave said:


> I have kept a 32 in silver aro and a 15 in indo dat with discus in a 200 gallon tank then i moved them in to a 471 gallon tank for 3 years and didn't have a problem.


wow, do you not have that 470 anymore dave?


----------

